# Wanted to show off my indoor pond!



## Nehemiah (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey all, I have just gotten into turtles in the past three weeks, decided to go all out  I wanted some thing large. I am new to turtles, but not to aquariums, or keeping pets in general. So I'm pretty proud of this setup and I wanted to share and get opinions.

Here's the tank:









Built a frame and top:









Covered frame:









Added glass:









The filter$90:
http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a564/Nehemiah8888/image_zps73c5ceb1.jpg

Added water and rope trim:









Rocks and background:









Cycling the tank:









Added plants, bark, driftwood:

















An overhead shot:









The turtles!:









The filter is a gretch, rated for 200 gallon. The turtles are clockwise from top left: bowser, koopa, myrtle, and Cecil. They are Oauchita map turtles, and yellow bellied sliders. So I believe. I currently have a zoomed heat lamp in a mini deep dome, and a solarglo UV in the large deep dome, but I plan on getting another large deep dome and two mega ray 160w. No water heater. Yet. I have a question about inline heaters, but i think ill post that question in the equipment section. No night heat either. Temps are: basking day 89f, ambient day 78f, water day 75f. Basking night 74f, Ambient night 74f, water night 74f. (I turn my ac on at night). I know I need to bring water temps up since they are hatchlings. Only myrtle has trouble eating, but I just warm up some water first and he does fine. The maps love the depth, about 2 feet. The sliders love the multiple basking areas.


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

looks good, how you going to do a water change? does the front panel come off to access the drain spout?


----------



## Nehemiah (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks! The panel does come off, but my window is right there, so I just siphon it outside while vacuuming the bottom. Plus I'd rather not use the plug, who knows if it could leak for use! I can't see when I'd ever need to do a full drain anyway.... No substrate, the plants just have gravel siliconed to weigh them down. Also the whole enclosure is on top of the tank, so if I ever need to remove it without draining I can.


----------



## Nehemiah (Dec 30, 2012)

Although I have heard that turtles are messier, maybe I will have to do a full drain, I dunno. I've never done a full drain on my freshwater tanks, wanna keep some of the good bacteria


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Looks great.....You want another turtle?


----------



## 0828Dawn (Dec 28, 2012)

that is flipping awesome! I love how it looks. Definitely feeling a bit of jealousy!
That'd be an awesome setup for some firebelly newts


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

never have i seen an indoor pond, lol
things people do, nice idea and very different


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Awsome pond! Be warned that those turtles will dig up/eat all thase plants in that pond of yours.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Pond looks great. You have a nice set up for your turtles.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Okay now my head is going- where could I put an indoor pond? I really want a turtle!


----------



## 0828Dawn (Dec 28, 2012)

is envisioning a clear pond that you could right through (enabling you to watch the inhabitants swim/dive). ah! the ideas and things I'd do if only I had more space.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Not just more space Dawn, more money as well. That diving/glass side thing would be awesome, but god-almighty expensive, because you'd probably have to get it custom. Lol, good luck Obsidian! And Nehemiah, wonderful job, your making me wonder if Loha carries turtle food.


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

Curious to know how well this is working out on the water changes. I really like this but water changing seems like it will be a pita. Have you changed anything since this was finished?


----------



## Fishman2233 (Jan 13, 2013)

looks good


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

WOW that looks real cool...


----------

